# can cockatiels masturbate?



## Uselessboy (Aug 28, 2011)

no, seriously, can they? because my cockatiel female is constantly rubbing her pubic region on a Y-shaped branch I put in the cage as a sitting stick, she also cocks her head back, and starts making weird chirping sounds and it generally looks like she's masturbating... 
would it have anything to do with the male that is also present in the cage? ... any help is welcome, because I have no clue what this behavior she's presenting is...


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes they do

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They most certainly can. If it was an Olympic sport there are some hens who would be candidates for the gold medal. Hormonal behavior can lead to egg laying, but the info on hormone control at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 can help prevent it.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

lol, my cockatiels have never but my boyfriends cockatoo mastubates all the time! 
never knew they could but Corki just started one day so i did some research and its apparently quite common! lol


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Our last bird (male) was a fiend for it & would swish his tail on hands, heads or even a coffee cup if he could get away with it. Our current bird is a female & as has been said, she could win a gold medal for it. When she gets too carried away I squirt her with the mister to give her something else to think about which seems to do the trick.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was nearly crying of laughter when cookie done it, my bf didn't know what he was doing until i told him then cookie give out a loud wolf whistle when he finished 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

